# Which type would be considered the best leader?



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

People keep saying I should be one, or I would make a great leader. And now its buzzing in my head. So I wanted to see what people had in mind.
Btw...Im an ENFP.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it depends on what sort of project or activity one is leading.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Really? I didnt know that. But now that I think about it you are right.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Definitely _not_ the INTJ; to inhuman.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol...oh so true.


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I was ironically wondering the same question, thanks for making this thread. Btw, you should make a poll so you can see what people vote :happy:
And that is a good point that Linnifae made, it depends on what they are leading. And HannibalLecter, your right as well, but INTJ's could be the most persuasive (such as Hitler) but not necessarily the kindest leader. I guess we have to consider what a leader is. A leader is someone people follow, and they aren't necessarily always fair. Think about the third world country leaders, they earnt leadership in a bad way and they are still considered leader. Being the best at leading is a different question though.
You would definetly need to have strong Intuitive, as this is the main key to being a leader, leaders decide what is best by dominantly using their Intuitive. They would also need to be Judging in my opinion, to keep the world routinal and to plan into the future. 
E vs I and F vs T aren't as important, but I would have to say being extroverted definetly helps as you are generally more social, enjoy interacting with people a lot more and look around your world more. Thinkers are considered more persuasive and say what they believe, but feelers are more considerate. So I would say ENXJ, and the T and the F would depend on what the task is for. :happy:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Tatl33 said:


> You would definetly need to have strong Intuitive, as this is the main key to being a leader, leaders decide what is best by dominantly using their Intuitive. So I would say ENXJ, and the T and the F would depend on what the task is for. :happy:


LOL. Everyone have intuition function, it depends on how well the development of the function is. 

For example, I'm ESTJ, My functions are Te Si Ne Fi. As the third function, my Ne is very well developed. Plus, I've had spend most of my life being a leader (mostly at school, from class president to school president).


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

ENTJ

Full stop.


----------



## tangential (Aug 15, 2010)

Probably an ENTJ or an ENFJ. 

E is important because a leader shouldn't be shy or feel drained by being around people.
N helps the leader to see the big picture.
T is good for strategy but F is also a good leader because they care.
J is crucial because leaders need to be decisive. But they also need a lot of P's on their team to give them good ideas.

Just my 2 cents. :tongue:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Linnifae said:


> I think it depends on what sort of project or activity one is leading.



This is the most important point. Without understanding this, the rest of the exercise is pointless.

All types can be great leaders, depending on the style of leadership needed for a particular group or organization.

The term "best" is subjective and must be understood by considering the two points above.

Some MBTI types gravitate to certain types of leadership roles readily.

Other MBTI types tend to avoid leadership roles, but will rise to the occasion if the need presents itself.

Being a great leader involves more than just an MBTI type: Education, culture, intelligence, ambition, nurture, passion, as well as nature must be considered.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely an ENTJ.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, I figured ENTJ, would be the popular choice. But it was nice reading all of these different explainations, too.:happy:


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Linnifae said:


> I think it depends on what sort of project or activity one is leading.


I think this is key. We're all capable of leading. Per Berens' interaction styles there are natural leaders (ENTJ-ESTJ-ESTP-ENFJ or "In Charge" types), those who are more than capable of leading but prefer not to unless necessitated by circumstances (INTJ-ISTJ-ISTP-INFJ or "Chart-the-Course" types), those who are not necessarily natural leaders but are great facilitators (ENTP-ESFJ-ESFP-ENFP or "Get Things Going" types) and those who are just not going to lead, although may arm shoe quarterback when things do not go right (INTP-ISFJ-ISFP-INFP or "Behind-the-Scene" types). 

In the case of ENFPs and other "Get Things Going" types, I think they may prefer to be in a facilitative role instead of what we may consider traditional leadership roles that call for continuous monitoring or supervising of others. Just my thought.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I see what you are saying.
But one question though....what does facilitator mean?


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

arm shoe quarterback
That too, please....


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

ENTJ definitely!


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

musun69 said:


> I see what you are saying.
> But one question though....what does facilitator mean?


· A facilitator is someone who helps a group of people understand their common objectives and assists them to plan to achieve them without taking a particular position in the discussion. ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facilitator
· A person who helps a group to have an effective dialog without taking any side of the argument, especially in order to reach a consensus
en.wiktionary.org/wiki/facilitator



musun69 said:


> arm shoe quarterback
> That too, please....


Oops, I meant armchair, as in armchair quarterback:

1. viewer who criticizes conduct of games: somebody who is certain that he or she can make better calls than the coaches or players while watching a competitive sport on television


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

Types with Extroverted Judgement (Te or Fe) in their top 2 functions would be at an advantage for natural leadership skills (particularly dominant Je types). Obviously Fe and Te style leadership will be better suited to certain situations and both have their strengths and weaknesses.

I believe a lot of the most applauded leaders, have been introverts (INxJ in particular) so it certainly isn't a disadvantage to be one.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

I have always read that ENTPs are natural leaders, but dont necessarily like to lead in the traditional way. ENTJs are driven by the need to lead people, but does that necessarily make them good leaders? In time with experience perhaps....

I personally am sort of a leader in different organizations and at work. My style is to let them think free and be more suggestive and supportive than controlling. But when the need arises I can be ruthlessly honest and tough. 

I have worked with an ENFP woman that we gave the role to lead, She was "CEO" and I was "creative director" or similar. So we had different areas of responsibilty. Also, I made some rough negotiations that benefited us both. She was more people oriented and didnt like the confrontations, but very skilled at reading people and saying what they needed to hear. And at times, covering up small bluntness's from my part. So it depends, as stated.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

ENTPreneur said:


> I have always read that ENTPs are natural leaders, but dont necessarily like to lead in the traditional way. ENTJs are driven by the need to lead people, but does that necessarily make them good leaders? In time with experience perhaps....
> 
> I personally am sort of a leader in different organizations and at work. My style is to let them think free and be more suggestive and supportive than controlling. But when the need arises I can be ruthlessly honest and tough.
> 
> I have worked with an ENFP woman that we gave the role to lead, She was "CEO" and I was "creative director" or similar. So we had different areas of responsibilty. Also, I made some rough negotiations that benefited us both. She was more people oriented and didnt like the confrontations, but very skilled at reading people and saying what they needed to hear. And at times, covering up small bluntness's from my part. So it depends, as stated.


As I stated originally anyone is capable of leading and certain types use different leadership styles. I can’t earnestly say that ENTPs in general will be good leaders, although Myers-Briggs says that of the two ENP types, the ENTP may be more executive. However believing one can be a good leader does not equate to being capable of leading. An example, although I am still hoping he can turn things around, is President Obama. There have been discussions as to his type and that it may be ENP. His inability to get things done, regardless of the state-of-the-economy may land him as one of the worse presidents in history. I don't see his circumstances any different than FDR, who the USA wanted to keep as President way past the time limits. Other Presidents who the type community claim to have been ESTP are JFK and Theodore Roosevelt. 

Furthermore regardless of one's belief, it is those you are leading that determines whether you are a good leader. Here are some snippets of what it takes to be a good leader:


> At the most basic level, a leader is someone who leads other. But what makes someone a leader? What is it about being a leader that some people understand and use to their advantage? What can you do to be a leader? Here's what you need to know and do.
> A leader is a person who has a vision, a drive and a commitment to achieve that vision, and the skills to make it happen. Let's look at each of those in detail.
> 
> *The Leader's Vision*
> ...


Based on this article, I think the vision is there for ENPs, but they have no stick-to-itness and not always willing to get results. This is based on Jung and Myers-Briggs’ description of the Ne function. On the other hand, I think ENTJs, ESTJs, and depending on the circumstances, ESTPs, ENFJs all make natural leaders.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

Functianalyst said:


> As I stated originally anyone is capable of leading and certain types use different leadership styles. I can’t earnestly say that ENTPs in general will be good leaders, although Myers-Briggs says that of the two ENP types, the ENTP may be more executive. However believing one can be a good leader does not equate to being capable of leading. An example, although I am still hoping he can turn things around, is President Obama. There have been discussions as to his type and that it may be ENP. His inability to get things done, regardless of the state-of-the-economy may land him as one of the worse presidents in history. I don't see his circumstances any different than FDR, who the USA wanted to keep as President way past the time limits. Other Presidents who the type community claim to have been ESTP are JFK and Theodore Roosevelt.
> 
> Furthermore regardless of one's belief, it is those you are leading that determines whether you are a good leader. Here are some snippets of what it takes to be a good leader:Based on this article, I think the vision is there for ENPs, but they have no stick-to-itness and not always willing to get results. This is based on Jung and Myers-Briggs’ description of the Ne function. On the other hand, I think ENTJs, ESTJs, and depending on the circumstances, ESTPs, ENFJs all make natural leaders.


I must say that I think Obama is a great president. Perhaps the greatest in over 50 years. When looking at the big picture FROM OUTSIDE, he has been able to realize soem very necessary changes, such as in healthcare. Although he always has to compromise due to the ....dare I say corruptness of the american political system? I am looking at the american system with European eyes here. We are always shocked when republicans cry "socialist" whenever public healthcare and other normal, human rights (here in Europe) are being called upon.

He is intelligent and well-spoken but has much working against him (such as skin color and anti-intellectualism in general). Id say he is ENTP. From outsiders perspective he is someone we WANT to talk to. Bush was considered a moron, and we could never understand how the american people could elect such an obvious puppet. I think the american system is very similar to Soviet propaganda (regarding the fantastics of the American way), plus italian corruption and cult (in elections). But we will probably get there as we take after most American flaws (obesity, banking systems, militarism etc)...

So dont be too harsh on Obama. All the above makes his victory and accomplishments all the more impressive. Also, dont be naive in believing that us Europeans are ignorant about American politics just because American media stares at the belly-button. I predicted and discussed the coming US housing crash with a completely ignorant American Woman touring Croatia some four years ago....

But we might ahve different opinions, which I respect.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

ENTPreneur said:


> I must say that I think Obama is a great president. Perhaps the greatest in over 50 years. When looking at the big picture FROM OUTSIDE, he has been able to realize soem very necessary changes, such as in healthcare. Although he always has to compromise due to the ....dare I say corruptness of the american political system? I am looking at the american system with European eyes here. We are always shocked when republicans cry "socialist" whenever public healthcare and other normal, human rights (here in Europe) are being called upon.
> 
> He is intelligent and well-spoken but has much working against him (such as skin color and anti-intellectualism in general). Id say he is ENTP. From outsiders perspective he is someone we WANT to talk to. Bush was considered a moron, and we could never understand how the american people could elect such an obvious puppet. I think the american system is very similar to Soviet propaganda (regarding the fantastics of the American way), plus italian corruption and cult (in elections). But we will probably get there as we take after most American flaws (obesity, banking systems, militarism etc)...
> 
> ...


Oh to the contrary, I hope he gets things turned around. I voted for him and would hope to vote for him the next time around. But right now, he seems to be focusing on things although will help in the long run possibly, is not getting the U.S. on stable footing currently. When it comes to things that are of immediate interest to the nation, he is simply out of touch and has shown no means of being capable of getting results. From that capacity he is an ineffective leader and only can account for having vision. 

But let's not get off topic in regards to President Obama. The question remains which type(s) make the best leaders. Clearly the ETJs do, but once again I will not rule out ESTP or ENFJ since they as well have the "In Charge" interaction style. I think that depending on the Se usage (what I have come to consider a wildcard function), you may see two distinct ESTP types. This was indicative of Myers-Briggs alluding to there being two ISTP types. Logically this is most likely based on the Ti-Se usage, which would mean it should work the same way in reverse. Ergo *ENTJs and ESTPs* look a-like because the Ni-Ti and Te-Se look a-like. Or the other Se type (which is similar to Ne) can appear more like the ENTP. It has been stated that ESTPs are generally leaders or loners. As for the ENFJ, I think the NF would make for a more egalitarian leader, but again the look a-like of *ENFJ/ESTJ* must be considered as well.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Functianalyst said:


> As I stated originally anyone is capable of leading and certain types use different leadership styles. I can’t earnestly say that ENTPs in general will be good leaders, although Myers-Briggs says that of the two ENP types, the ENTP may be more executive. However believing one can be a good leader does not equate to being capable of leading. An example, although I am still hoping he can turn things around, is President Obama. There have been discussions as to his type and that it may be ENP. His inability to get things done, regardless of the state-of-the-economy may land him as one of the worse presidents in history. I don't see his circumstances any different than FDR, who the USA wanted to keep as President way past the time limits. Other Presidents who the type community claim to have been ESTP are JFK and Theodore Roosevelt.
> 
> Furthermore regardless of one's belief, it is those you are leading that determines whether you are a good leader. Here are some snippets of what it takes to be a good leader:Based on this article, I think the vision is there for ENPs, but they have no stick-to-itness and not always willing to get results. This is based on Jung and Myers-Briggs’ description of the Ne function. On the other hand, I think ENTJs, ESTJs, and depending on the circumstances, ESTPs, ENFJs all make natural leaders.


ESTJ's lack imagination.

They will attempt to brute force any problem.
ENTJ's are strategic, and give direction to the narrowminded ESTJ.
They always see the big picture and have the capacity to use all the other types to their advantage.
Maybe it's just my bias towards logic over compassion but I don't see any room for feelers at all.
The less empathy and sympathy the better. They only get in the way of results.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Entj 
.................


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

ENTrePenuer said:


> ESTJ's lack imagination.
> 
> They will attempt to brute force any problem.
> ENTJ's are strategic, and give direction to the narrowminded ESTJ.
> ...


Are you basing this on experience and even then would it apply to all ESTJs, or is this merely a prejudice? I tried providing an objective an opinion based on type related material. The highlighted and colored font were actually urls.


----------



## tsarofrussia (Jun 18, 2010)

billgates - entj
alexander 3 of macedon - entp

intjs can do it
intips can do it but might get bored


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

Depends what activity.


----------



## fragrance (May 25, 2010)

The usual leader types are:

ENTJ - good in business and politics
ENFJ - lots of charisma, good for politics, lead more by knowing people and inspring them
ESTJ - good for everyday business, to see things through, but lacks big picture, more of a manager than a leader
IxTJ - not the everyday leader, more the type you hand emergency powers to in times of chaos


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Like others have said, the in charge interaction style types would probably be natural leaders, so it seems we have ENTJs, ESTPs, ENFJs, and ESTJs.


----------



## happypessimist (Aug 23, 2010)

ENTJ, intj estj.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> ESTJ's lack imagination.


Exactly. I was thinking about this (which would be better, ESTJ or ENTJ) just recently and this ^^ conclusion is a perfect description. My mother is an ESTJ and as much as she likes to have control and lead everybody, she always seems to have blinkers (I don't know if this saying is used in English, we use it for people who see just in front of themselves and no other options). But in my study group, we have an ENTJ and he's a literal natural leader. I feel completely confident with him having everything under control.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I drill on weekends with cadets from my unit I'm a senior cadet with rank. My cadets think I'm a excllent leader because I care, I'm not judging but when shit goes wrong or bad and I have to correct someone I do it nicely and tell them not to do it again. ENFPs are great leaders but we definitely need A SJ or NT or a introvert on our side ( my assisting leading petty officer is a ISTJ excllent team balance in my opinion)


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

As already posted, it depends on what you expect from the leader. A visionary is not the same person as a strategist, nor an inspirational figure as a strong decision-maker, neither a team-builder as a catalyst. The best leader is simply the person who leads from his own type, but understands how to communicate with other types in a language they understand.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Hardstyler said:


> I drill on weekends with cadets from my unit I'm a senior cadet with rank. My cadets think I'm a excllent leader because I care, I'm not judging but when shit goes wrong or bad and I have to correct someone I do it nicely and tell them not to do it again. ENFPs are great leaders but we definitely need A SJ or NT or a introvert on our side ( my assisting leading petty officer is a ISTJ excllent team balance in my opinion)


I agree completely. As a team, an extroverted feeler for the front man and an introverted thinker for the assistant is a tough combination to beat.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

ISTJs to me are the complete opposites of ENFPs he does all the discipline and physical training. I do all the team building exercises, teachings and team required activities. I love ISTJs they are a excellent complement to ENFP teams. Even though I'm more of the soft guy that everyone likes but i can put on my ISTJ mask when needed


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

intp's .


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Robopop said:


> Like others have said, the in charge interaction style types would probably be natural leaders, so it seems we have ENTJs, ESTPs, ENFJs, and ESTJs.


Indeed. This is actually in an MBTI book.

This is how they actually group the types.

_In-Charge Types_: 

*ENTJ, ENFJ, ESTJ, ESTP* 

_Chart-the-Course Types_

*INTJ, INFJ, ISTJ, ISTP*

_Getting Things Done Types_

*ENTP, ENFP, ESFP, ESFJ*

_Behind-the-Scenes Types_

*INTP, INFP, ISFP, ISFJ*

Clearly, most EJ's are directed toward taking charge.
Most IJ's are very prepared and organized.
Most EP's are action-oriented.
Most IP's are generally the least likely to be assertive and take-charge. 
Most IP's are most probably followers who take a back seat.

But what type do I personally consider the best overall leader? *ENTJ*. 
Although, this is in general, and overall. Every type has the potential and capacity to lead on some level and will bring a unique style and preference to the table.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

There's no such thing as a "good" leader :dry:

And there's no way in hell that are IxxP's "followers". They are some of the most individualistic types. 
SJ's are followers. Even if they have taken charge in a given situation, they will still gleefully submit to their own superiors and to society in general.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

Well...I am most amused about how non-narcississtic we ENTPs are in this thread. I can say that although I dont WANT to lead, I just step in and do it because I see what needs to be done.... And when I mistype in shorter tests, I always turn up ENTJ...

I do believe that an ENTP can be areally good leader. As said in the ENTP description...."natural leaders.... but dont like to tell people what to do all the time, and not being told". (Or something like it.). 

Other types: See how humble ENTPs are.... pure realists. So I throw a punch for the ENTPs here. And my brother and his wife is ENTJ so I see their flaws and strengths. It all depends on whether adaptation, innovation and inspiration is important. If so, ENTP can be great.With a good assistant for organization....


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> There's no such thing as a "good" leader :dry:
> 
> And there's no way in hell that are IxxP's "followers". They are some of the most individualistic types.
> SJ's are followers. Even if they have taken charge in a given situation, they will still gleefully submit to their own superiors and to society in general.


On the contrary, there are many theories as to what constitutes great leadership, traits and qualities which exceptional leaders often bear, or merely those which seem ideal. According to what the most able and ideal leaders should bear, ENTJ's often have them innately (even if they don't always have them, especially the more emotional and social-friendly aspects). They are take-charge, they command, they marshal, they have strategic vision, they can think logically, on top of finding the task second-nature, which may not be true for most types. 

And "mere assertions" are very annoying. _Why_ do you think there is no such thing as "good" leadership? There are green men on mars -- we just haven't detected them. <--- stating a conclusion without support. Reasons are paramount, sir.

Secondly, by "followers," I didn't mean to suggest that IP's are persons who "just take orders." What I meant was that they are often not likely to be in charge and will merely provide support, on some level, or find interesting ways to conduct themselves in an organization or system a little out of the ordinary, behind the scenes, or can be quick to notice when people aren't treated fairly, ect. I meant that they are more complacent attitude-wise and will easily accept leadership they have have reason to follow, but which they've found no reason to not follow. This is because they're not natural prone to lead themselves, so will often depend upon others in this respect. I did not mean that IP's naturally enjoy becoming subservient members of groups; clearly, they value freedom and autonomy, but usually end up following some kind of authority or leadership out of necessity, to acquire that which they seek. 

So, in a nutshell, IP's are the people who don't easily take orders without much thought; they are highly autonomous people who do what they wish to do and enjoy personal space. Rather than lead, they seem more inclined to take a system or leadership very non-seriously and will usually conduct themselves rather casually in comparison to others, more behind the scenes. In this sense, they aren't people who like to lead, but instead, people who may end up following a system or organization which has caught their attention (which isn't a given, as they may simply prefer to avoid subservient positions entirely, remaining lone wolves who wander about).

You also have to remember that they usually have Fi or Ti. These functions aren't really concerned with the external world and it will make an IP especially poor (on the whole) at people-management. Thus, they usually provide insight on some level, supporting people they find worthy or not at all. Leading isn't their natural strength and usually isn't their highest concern. 

So yeah, you misunderstood what I meant.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

ENTPreneur said:


> I do believe that an ENTP can be areally good leader. As said in the ENTP description...."natural leaders.... but dont like to tell people what to do all the time, and not being told". (Or something like it.).


True. Although, I wouldn't say they are a 'first-pick.' As you say, perhaps they are great supporters, on the whole, given that they do not really enjoy telling others what to do, unlike the ENTJ's and the types most similar to them (with Te). 

At any rate, like I said, every type has the capacity to lead and will bring a different approach, with different and unique traits and skills. ENTJ's (and types with Te) may not need to delegate much responsibility and can probably handle an organization without too much support. Perhaps they will rely on social managers, to keep people's spirits up and running, if they are too busy strategizing to do so on their own. An INFP can be a leader, so long as they delegate power to individuals with strategic intelligence whom will serve the INFP as military and intelligence advisers, if they feel that their strengths may not lie in that area. An INTP can be a great leader, especially if they delegate management to someone else while reserving judgments and directive roles for themselves, steering an organization or group without actually taking the time to make sure that people are doing their jobs (since their assistance would be in charge of that). 

By delegating power, any type can essentially lead a group so that their weaknesses are supplemented by someone else. And a great leader does delegate power and responsibility to others on some level. Although, ENTJ's seem so innately gifted with respect to leadership that I can't see why they would really need to delegate too much power. But alas, even they don't have everything it takes (but a large majority). 

An ENFJ can be a great emotional, charismatic, and social leader (e.g., Ronald Reagan). If they delegate responsibilities to others, perhaps in matters of economics, they will be stronger overall -- capable of directing people with great ability, while having the insight to actually give them rational security.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

I know a few ESFJ who are or are could be potentially be good leaders if giving them the chance to lead apart from being a leader at home. Most ESFJ are born leaders in my own family or extend family.

I am an ISFP, I am probably one of the furthers away type to become a leader. I prefer to follow as long as I am not too tie down on rules.


----------



## actualjennings07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I've always heard ENTJ is the "natural" leader.... My father is an INTJ, and he's certainly a strong leader. I imagine an ENTJ would be even more so.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

djf863000 said:


> *I am an ISFP, I am probably one of the furthers away type to become a leader. I prefer to follow as long as I am not too tie down on rules.*


Indeed, that is what I think, being an IP.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> And "mere assertions" are very annoying. _Why_ do you think there is no such thing as "good" leadership? There are green men on mars -- we just haven't detected them. <--- stating a conclusion without support. Reasons are paramount, sir.


My statement wasn't supposed to be a logical conclusion, it was sarcasm. I said there is no such thing as a "good" leader, because I hate any form of leadership. Obviously, somebody such as an ENTJ would be better fit for such a role than say, an ISFP. 



Ti Dominant said:


> (which isn't a given, as they may simply prefer to avoid subservient positions entirely, remaining lone wolves who wander about).


Yep. That's me. And I think that applies to a lot of ISTP's and INTP's as well (not sure about ISFP's, though).


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> My statement wasn't supposed to be a logical conclusion, it was sarcasm. I said there is no such thing as a "good" leader, because I hate any form of leadership. Obviously, somebody such as an ENTJ would be better fit for such a role than say, an ISFP.


Ah, my bad. Pretty funny.




> Yep. That's me. And I think that applies to a lot of ISTP's and INTP's as well (not sure about ISFP's, though).


Yeah... I was thinking it would apply to ISTP's.
And it definitely applies to ISFP's. I've known a few and they are very anti-authority.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

There isn't one type that is best for all purposes. I will grant you that ENTJ best fits the "command and control" model that is sometimes thought of as what leadership is about. Command and control works great for things requiring centralized coordination. However, in situations where you need people to exercise their independent thought and initiative on the spur of the moment, it tends to be dis-empowering. If you are trying to conquer another country, get an ENTJ. If you are trying to inspire a customer service organization to greater efforts, a "F" type will work better.

ENTJs (and INTJ, ESTJ, ISTJ) end up disproportionately in leadership positions. However, I think its because they are great at solving problems, not because they are great at leading people. They clearly have problems sharing a vision and inspiring loyalty and commitment in their followers.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I think ESFJ's are good, well the only one I know is my step dad but he is a very good leader, although we don't always get along even I can admit that.

I think INTP's can be very good leaders when working with maybe a couple advisors to help keep them on track XD


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ENTJ is great for getting the thing done, but it has probably been mentioned. It depends on the activity. Like if the mission was to have fun, I would be in charge, or an ESTP.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

My experience in the military:

ESTP, born- and marvelous leader (he was our squad leader).
ENFJ, great advicor, second in command (he was our designated medic actually).
INTP, great advicor, no leading capabilities (he was a good friend of mine, he might actually have been INFP like me).


----------

